# Favourites hop to use with Cascade



## stewy (21/8/15)

Has anyone got a favourite combo to pair with Cascade?
I was thinking Cascade/Citra for an APA

Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## shacked (21/8/15)

I like Cascade and Amarillo. works really well in an American Amber Ale or APA.


----------



## yankinoz (21/8/15)

If it's US Cascade, about any flavouring hops with a strong fruity character. Cascade's citrus in mostly grapefruit and usually not all that strong in the US crops. I've liked its floral flavours with Amarillo or Galaxy (adds peach) late additions, and/or with Simcoe for bittering with a touch also added late. Simcoe and Cascade both dry-hop nicely. Horizon would also be a good choice for bittering, since it's just a great bittering hop.

Mandarina? Summer? Challenger?

Don't ask me about Citra, because I'm not a fan. A lot of good brewers and quaffers are.


----------



## Steve (21/8/15)

Centennial compliments cascade very well.
If you can stretch it to three go with Chinook for bittering and a mixture of cascade and centennial for flavour and aroma.
These are my usual APA hops.

Cheers
Steve

Edit.......or you can make a bloody nice beer with straight Cascade as is. Have done that many times also.


----------



## seamad (21/8/15)

nelson sauvin, as in the original fat yak from many eons ago


----------



## warra48 (21/8/15)

As it happens, I'm slurping an AIPA at this very moment.

Brewed it with Millenium for the early bittering hops only, then Cascade, Chinook, and Galaxy late and later and for the dry hop.

I'm in love, with this beer, and not just with mrs warra, who will join me this Sunday in celebrating our 40th wedding anniversary.

All of the suggestions posted above have merit. Experiment and see for yourself which combo ticks the boxes for you.


----------



## Bridges (21/8/15)

Agree with all the above suggestions, but cascade and centennial is one of my all time favorites. 
And congrats to the Warra's hopefully my good lady will see fit to keep me around for that long, we'll raise a glass to you both on Sunday!


----------



## peter.brandon (21/8/15)

Cascade and Chinook


----------



## mosto (21/8/15)

Cascade is a very good natured fellow that plays nicely with just about any hop IMO


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (12/4/17)

I've dry-hopped 25g cascade with 25g of Wakatu, wish me luck


----------



## fletcher (12/4/17)

cascade and literally anything.

some i have personally paired with it are:

cascade and columbus - nice and piney with a subtle woody-ness. for when you really want a true american west coast flavour.
cascade and mosaic - beautiful combo in an ipa. piney and fruity.
cascade and nelson sauvin - lovely pairing like the original fat yak before it turned to water.
cascade and more cascade - simple and still a huge winner.


----------



## malt junkie (12/4/17)

Cascade good general hop, works with most of my favourites; Nelson , simcoe, Amarillo, Mosaic, Centenial or just through em all in for a fruit bomb IPA. Not by it's lonesome either. 

I used the last of mine on a 60L batch of bright Ale for SWMBO, on the look out for more.


----------



## 010110 (16/4/17)

I grow cascades at home, as well as perle. Cascades make excellent American pale ales. Use magnums as bittering hop, perles for flavour and then add heaps of cascades as a flavour and aroma finishing hop. (This is the hop profile fir sierra nevada pale ale. My fave beer.


----------



## Yob (16/4/17)

Simcoe...

Melon...

Citra....

Mosaic..

Columbus..

Exuinox or whatever the **** they are calling it now..

Amarillo as has been mentioned makes for a safe Pale, hard to go wrong.

Combinations of any 3 of the above is winning..

Ive actually been meaning to, for about 2 years, do a Pale cube with US Cascade, AU Cascade and NZ Cascade...


----------



## mofox1 (16/4/17)

Mardoo did a 3 Cascades for a swap, err, last one at your place? While ago now but I recall it was delish.

Or was that your inspiration right there?


----------



## Mardoo (17/4/17)

NZ Cascade and Sticklebract are the bomb together. 2 parts Sticklebract to 1 part NZ Cascade.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/4/17)

motueka :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------

